# Massey Forum



## Gregg (Aug 30, 2004)

How come Massey ,doesn't have it own forum. Don't recommend myself starting one because I am not that computor savvy.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

are you talking big tractors, or GT's? The big tractors have there fourm. As for the GT's , they dont, but if there is a call for it, it may be a possablty. BTW the new GT's are made by Simplicty, and the preavous were made by Ingersoll, so infor can be found there, Not sure who made the older ones.


----------



## Gregg (Aug 30, 2004)

No I mean the old ones MF7,8,10,12,14,16 from the mid '60s to mid'70s. They look like miniture 135-180's.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I know the Massey Ferguson garden tractors of the late 70's-early 80s were built by Snapper. They were hydros with single cyl. Kohler engines. I seem to remember someone said the earlier machine were built by Jacobsen? As were the Fords of that vintage?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The new Massey garden tractors are made by Simplicity, and are also clones of Agco tractors (formerly Allis Chalmers).


----------

